# Exo terra faunarium and baby corn snake.



## Ems1976 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi all, we have just got our first snake, have read lots and decided on a Exo terra faunarium to start with with the help of the specialist shop owner ( although I am sure he would have liked me to buy the £70 viv). However became slightly concerned when I saw our little 10 week corn on the lip below the lid that he might try and push his way between the inside plastic and the lid and he would escape. It is tight fitting. Any one had this happen and do I need to take any preventive measures. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I used an exo terra faunarium for my Kingsnake and never had any problems, they're well made and I think a corn would have great difficulty pushing their way out. You could always rest something on top of the plastic window on top if you're overly worried.


----------



## Jaydan (Apr 30, 2012)

what i would watch to is that your snake doesnt make a bid for freedom out of the little round holes on the lid, my king found he could get out this way so i had to put cotton wool in them to keep him in


----------



## snakess (Sep 3, 2012)

I would keep a book or something on top of the lid, I once had a corn about 6/7 months old that managed to push one of the hatches up.


----------



## cornsnake1982 (Oct 22, 2012)

I noticed those little round holes as well. Blocked them with a little blob of blu-tac. I've got some digital thermometers in the post so hopefully the wires should occupy the spaces properly.

If you look sideways-on at the hinges of the larger hatch there also seems to be a gap - this is to allow the hatch to slide back and open up. They look big enough for something small to get out of but I'm undecided about whether it is a problem or not and how to deal with it, if it is. 

I've been thinking about putting a book over this hatch, so this might just solve the problem.

As for squeezing between the join where the lid goes on, mine is very tight. I'd be amazed if anything got through that. Still though, I'm no expert.


----------



## Ems1976 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, I too have blocked the round holes with blue tac also around hole where the thermostat goes in. Was also concerned with the hinges so have covered over the top with stickers. I know sticky stuff is a no no but it will only be a problem if he tries escape that way!


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

My little ones are always travelling round the lip of the faun, It's nothing to worry about. I use tissue paper to block the holes in the lid that I think are too big. It may not look pretty but I don't mind that, I'm more about functionality until they move into their adult vivarium.


----------

